# HELP!!! my baby nigerian wont eat



## lyzyrrd (May 18, 2013)

I have a baby Nigerian dwarf buckling who will not bottle feed. I have tried normal baby bottle, small baby bottle, puppy bottle, pritchard nipple and he will not suckle! I can feed him small amounts via syringe and forcefeeding. He also will not drink milk from a shallow bowl, but will tiny amounts of water. This has been going on for 5 days I'm at a loss and hes not acting as rambunctious as his bottle pro baby brother so I'm really worried! I had the local saanen farm owner even come to try and help him, and she couldn't even get him to suckle. Ive cupped his chin and forced it but he will not suckle. Ive scratched his bottom by his tail, no luck. The breeder I got him from hasn't returned my emails or phone calls so I'm at a loss. I really hope someone can help me out! My husband says failure to thrive but i just cant give him up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most often a lack of selenium can affect the suck reflex, if you have access to BoSe injection, try that if not then you can give a crushed, dissolved human selenium tablet with a vitamin E capsule and see if it helps


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Might be time to tube. How old is he?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes time to tube. If you dont have the tubing you are going to have to syringe milk into him.


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

so sorry you are having trouble with him.I would not use that breeder again. How old is he ? Are you warming the milk to about 101 ? Try putting some syrup on the nipple & try some Probiotic Plus in him.Please don't give up on him.I had one about a month old that never did get it,he would eat a little bit.Been about 7 months now ,he is small but spunky as the rest. I'll say a Pray for y'all


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good idea Dixiequeen about the syrup, sometimes it works wonders!


----------



## lyzyrrd (May 18, 2013)

Will try the Bo se! Did not know that! but it wouldn't surprise me if that breeder didn't give the newborns selenium which should be done because I live in a selenium deficient area! What kind of tubing works best and how do u tell if its in the tummy rather than lungs without X-ray? I could tube a human either way- does just tilting his head work? He was born on may 5th. I won't give up on him!! I'm determined! Also how long should I bottle feed and how often should I increase amounts/ decrease feedings? How long before they are weaned fully? 6 weeks sound right? Thanks for your help! I'll keep you posted! Tried syrup- didn't work.  prayers appreciated!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Usually the minimum for weaning is 8 weeks, but they can be emmergency weaned when they are eating hay and grain. 

There was a thread about tubing ... I'd search "tubing" in the bar and see what results you get. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are tubing instructions I found: http://goat-link.com/content/view/26/78/


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

This was posted by mtmom75 on one of the threads I started, when I was having a heck of time with my own babies refusing to eat.... Mine only lasted for 2 days though....

I really hope she won't mind me copying and pasting this....



mtmom75 said:


> Actually, I'll just copy and paste it:
> The prospect of tubing a weak kid probably sounds pretty scary to lots of
> people that have never tried it! Perhaps it's because I have been doing it
> for so long, but I find the procedure very comfortable... Here is what I
> ...


----------



## lyzyrrd (May 18, 2013)

*Thanks!*

I have a friend who is a goat farmer and she has saanen nubian crosses. She has a doe in milk and had me bring my baby over to nurse last night. He suckled and suckled. So now I'm just working on bottle, and hopefully he stops being so stubborn about it! Thank God for Vicki!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Another big THANK YOU to Vicki! Yeah, everybody needs a hero some time. I read somewhere that it may help if you put a towel or something that will make the "space around the bottle" a bit dark...they are "programed" to find the "dark space"...to find food. That is why some kids end up in corners...they are searching for that dark spot. And, they want the milk to be very warm...surprisingly warm.


----------



## lyzyrrd (May 18, 2013)

Update: he is doing great! I brought him to a friends farm and she let him nurse on her doe now he's eating from a bottle. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's great! I am glad he is going better


----------

